# side swipe



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

fuck twat arse shit bastard wank and fucking toss. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry to hear that m8 :-[

I was side swiped last year, stupid bitch didnt stop at a round-a-bout :-[

You may be able to claim for a more equivalent car from Helpfire. They specialise in upgrading courtesy cars when its not your fault.

Give them a ring and see what they can do for you.

sorry I dont have any details at hand but can post later this evening.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

gutted to hear that Cut - id of given him a good fucking shoeing, just to make myself feel better. Wank thing is youve got the shit with the insurance company till its sorted, look on the bright side - youre tickety boo and thats the main thing.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

SHITSHIT


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

the guy should not be on the road he must have been aged abut 120 he wanted to seettle out of insurance i just put in the hands of a third party see what happens.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news.

It's a huge pain in the arse to be without your car (I would get sacked without mine) and even worse to be left with the hassles that go with sorting it all out.

A good shoeing would help release some of the stress though 

H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> fuck twat arse shit bastard wank and fucking toss. [smiley=sick2.gif]


Just get it out of your sysytem, Mark!!
As I said elsewhere: I hope you'll get you car repaired quickly!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

KC, gotta agree with Ronin damn good fucking shoeing if he weren't so old.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark as I said to you, the other night, just think of what could of happened.

Your OK (ish) and the old codgers probably going to stop driving miss daisey around after his shock.

You will get it sorted, and as said above, Get a Similar or better C.Car from the insurance.

Dont let them fob you off with a shitty Oasis Car.

PS your Mousemat will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

;D I like it.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> ;D I like it.


steel toe, of course


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> steel toe, of course Â


Chavvy boots aren't they?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now come on King. Â You know you have set a president for all forum members to follow now! Â Seems to be a fashion to get TT's scrapped, hit or stolen Â


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Mark as I said to you, the other night, just think of what could of happened.
> 
> Your OK (ish) and the old codgers probably going to stop driving miss daisey around after his shock.
> 
> ...


carpe diem is my favorite saying i am fine it will get sorted poor old guy should no way be driving next time he could kill someone the good thing is it will be like brand new again when it comes back ;D
and thanks for the mat i will be having a barbie in summer you are defo invited i will be hoping to make it a mini meet we have loads of parking [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> steel toe, of course Â


.
are they the ones there wearing in the jungle. 
save me scuffing me gucci loafers ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Believe me when i say i know JUST how you feel.

I am never going out of this house on a SUNDAY again.
That flamin day haunts me.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> ;D


Is that a Blunny mate?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Is that boot from one of your collection Kell? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually - I did have a pair of Blundstones, but when worn with jeans I always thought they looked like Wellies - so I gave my pair to my dad to use at work.

They cost stupid money over here, but a mate of mine bought them in Oz for Â£20.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

more effective with a dirty great spike welded on.... 

glad you're ok tho fella


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark, the MM is only being posted today, direct to you from SKF they had none in stock.

Any update on the insurance, and a replacement car. you really should insist.



> I gave my pair to my dad to use at work.


Does that mean, your shoe is on anothers foot ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

they are being good at the body shop i have been without the TT for just a day and i am well missing it,didnt think i would the vectra is shit great for kerbs though ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

got a car upgrade dropped off today a brand new rover 75 a bit of an old mans car but fully loaded nice piece of kit very comfy to drive,bodyshop phoned to day repairs are under way ;D incuding two brand new 19 " rims which i kerbed ;D


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear the news. Your pics of the car were very attractive. I am sure you'll be together again very soon & that the car will feel as good as you remember it.

Regards
M


----------

